# Slow-Cooker Chicken Tortilla Soup



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

*I love Tortilla soup year around and am making a batch today. I thought i would share this no fail recipe with you.
*

*Ingredients*


 1 pound shredded, cooked chicken
 1 (15 ounce) can whole peeled tomatoes, mashed
 1 (10 ounce) can enchilada sauce
 1 medium onion, chopped
 1 (4 ounce) can chopped green chile peppers
 2 cloves garlic, minced
 2 cups water
 1 (14.5 ounce) can chicken broth
 1 teaspoon cumin
 1 teaspoon chili powder
 1 teaspoon salt
 1/4 teaspoon black pepper
 1 bay leaf
 1 (10 ounce) package frozen corn
 1 tablespoon chopped cilantro
 7 corn tortillas
 vegetable oil
I add a little cayenne pepper to mine but i love a little more heat in mine.

* Directions*


 Place chicken, tomatoes, enchilada sauce, onion, green chiles, and garlic into a slow cooker. Pour in water and chicken broth, and season with cumin, chili powder, salt, pepper, and bay leaf. Stir in corn and cilantro. Cover, and cook on Low setting for 6 to 8 hours or on High setting for 3 to 4 hours. 
 Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). 
 Lightly brush both sides of tortillas with oil. Cut tortillas into strips, then spread on a baking sheet. 
 Bake in preheated oven until crisp, about 10 to 15 minutes. To serve, sprinkle tortilla strips over soup
Add cheese or Sour cream to garnish if desired.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds good and as soon as this weather cools down, it will be on my 'To Do' list of soups to make...

Thank You,
MrsTroutsnot


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I am going to give it a try. I like the oven method for the tortillas instead of frying them up in deep oil. I make a chipotle sour cream side to go with my tortilla soups...

Soup is great year round and cooking in the Croc wont heat up the house.


----------



## LakeSnake (Nov 16, 2010)

I tried this and it was very, very good. The use of the enchilada sauce added a new dimension to the traditional clear broth type of tortilla soup. It is important to use a "better" brand of enchilada sauce to avoid adding grease found in the cheap brands. Thanks for a new recipe for tortilla soup.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds like a winner...guess what we gona be having Friday? Thanks


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

waterwolf said:


> Sounds like a winner...guess what we gona be having Friday? Thanks


So...did you try it?


----------

